# Next AHS Meeting - Borneo



## JasonL (Aug 13, 2012)

Here are a couple of pics from my latest Borneo trip, hear all about it at the next AHS meeting


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wish I could get to the AHS meetings, unfortunately I always have Tafe on the Wednesday night. I have only been once and it was a great presentation. Borneo would have been a great trip


----------



## cheekabee (Aug 13, 2012)

By any chance was Damien Goodall on this trip.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 14, 2012)

cheekabee said:


> By any chance was Damien Goodall on this trip.



No? Why?


----------



## caliherp (Aug 14, 2012)

I love that picture of that viper.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 14, 2012)

We found vipers at every location (5), I have heaps of various Viper photos.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 14, 2012)

JasonL said:


> We found vipers at every location (5), I have heaps of various Viper photos.


Are you going to make me beg?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 14, 2012)

Cool pics


----------



## JasonL (Aug 14, 2012)

Ill post up some more tonight...


----------



## Rob (Aug 14, 2012)

caliherp said:


> I love that picture of that viper.



If looks could kill !


----------



## cheekabee (Aug 14, 2012)

"No? Why?" quote 

Oh ok, because he told me he recently returned from a trip to Borneo. btw those are some pretty amazing herps you found, did you use the elephant to travel in the forests or is that a wild one. Sound like it was an amazing experience.


----------



## jordo (Aug 14, 2012)

Wish I could be there for the talk, have enjoyed seeing the pics so far!


----------



## JasonL (Aug 14, 2012)

Wild Elephants, yes Borneo is an amazing place full of weird and wonderful critters, I have 900 odd photos edited down from a couple of thousand....


----------



## sesa-sayin (Aug 14, 2012)

can,t sleep at nights ,cos u don,t have anything live from Borneo in your collection???????? certainly, you can,t bring herps, but orchids and fish are quite legal imports, Forget orchids. far, far too much hastle. But fish, easy-peasy...see what,s on offer at "AQUABID " they come in via Fishchick , Brisbane. but final package, not cheap .look at the mouth-brooding bettas


----------



## JasonL (Aug 14, 2012)

I smuggled back a Pygmy Elephant in my sock.


----------



## blakehose (Aug 14, 2012)

Borneo is my favourite place to have travelled to, sadly it wasn't for herping but your pictures make up for it! Definitely planning to go back one day.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 14, 2012)

Check out the arm length!!!!!!!

For the frog lovers...





For the Gecko freaks....






and another Viper...







blakehose said:


> Borneo is my favourite place to have travelled to, sadly it wasn't for herping but your pictures make up for it! Definitely planning to go back one day.



What did you go for? Diving?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 14, 2012)

JasonL said:


> I smuggled back a Pygmy Elephant in my sock.


you know what they say about big socks..."big trunk". I never knew they meant elephants lol


----------



## hugsta (Aug 15, 2012)

JasonL said:


> I smuggled back a Pygmy Elephant in my sock.
> 
> 
> > Oh....!!! If the elephant was in your sox....then, um, what was in your undies...:lol:
> > Was it a pygmy Anaconda....??? :shock::lol:


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 15, 2012)

JasonL said:


> I smuggled back a Pygmy Elephant in my sock.


So where's my pangolin then? haha 

Have been enjoying seeing your pics mate, what amazing biodiversity. 
Now we just have to work out how to scuttle the palm oil industry so plantations can be turned back into rainforest.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 15, 2012)

Pangolin? what Pangolin....


----------



## blakehose (Aug 15, 2012)

JasonL said:


> What did you go for? Diving?



I went over to race the Tour of Borneo, not much time to do anything but eat, sleep and race!


----------



## JasonL (Aug 15, 2012)

yeah, I physically couldn't go there for anything other than wildlife, the place is just so rich and diverse.... going there just to drive is a crime! 
















Here's one for the ID experts... 





Note the focal point is off the head and on the rear leg area.... on purpose.

A Pangolin!!! who here has found one of these???


----------



## JasonL (Aug 20, 2012)

The meeting is this Wednesday night peoples.............and I have 350 photos to get through so be early lol...


----------



## nirofett (Aug 20, 2012)

amazing pictures mate, im going with world challenge at the end of the year, we are travelling to kota kinabalu, as well as climbing mt kinabalu, we are trekking through the the uppermost part of crockers range, whereabouts did you go? do you have any tips for seeing herps over there?
cheers, nilesh


----------



## JasonL (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been to Bako NP and Mulu NP in Sarawak and Sepilok, Kinabatangan River, Kota Kinabalu and Danum Valley in Sabah, tips for herping... go out all night and not with "guides" if you are willing and capable.... Mt Kinabalu is on my next visit, plenty of endemic critters belong only to that mountain.


----------



## FAY (Aug 20, 2012)

Fantastic pictures Jason....


----------



## JasonL (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Fay, I do my best


----------



## nirofett (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for the tip, i will try to get away from the guide for a bit hahaha, do you know any good field guides that would be worth taking?


----------



## Bushman (Aug 22, 2012)

*Lowland Dwarf Gecko (Hemiphyllodactylus typus)*

Here's one for the ID experts... 




[FONT=&amp]
Lowland Dwarf Gecko ([/FONT]_[FONT=&amp]Hemiphyllodactylus typus)[/FONT]_

Great thread Jason! Hopefully see you at the herp meet tonight.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 22, 2012)

"typus" are an all female species... well suposed to be, and this is a male. Hemiphyllodactylus have been reclassified though they lacked enough voucher specimens.... this would be one of the "other" ones...


----------



## Bushman (Aug 22, 2012)

Whereabouts in Borneo was it found? Can you post a higher resolution close-up?


----------



## JasonL (Aug 23, 2012)

George Zugg reclassified this genus in 2010, inc this bisexual (species) that comes from Sarawak, though his samples were not large enough to be assigned as a new species.... so its a gecko in waiting..... I have the papers he wrote.


----------



## blakehose (Aug 23, 2012)

JasonL said:


> I have been to Bako NP and Mulu NP in Sarawak and Sepilok, Kinabatangan River, Kota Kinabalu and Danum Valley in Sabah, tips for herping... go out all night and not with "guides" if you are willing and capable.... Mt Kinabalu is on my next visit, plenty of endemic critters belong only to that mountain.



It's amazing countryside up around that mountain! One of the stages I raced finished at the top.... Bike, not car! 

By the look of what is shown in this thread I would have loved to see your presentation!


----------



## FAY (Aug 25, 2012)

I am pretty sure his presentation is on this Wednesday. Could be wrong though.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 25, 2012)

Last wednesday Fay


----------



## FAY (Aug 25, 2012)

hehehe OK


----------

